# Abcess On My Gums Popped...I'm Scared



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

So, i have this tooth that i need to get pulled since the pulp is showing and i can't afford a root canal. an abcess formed on my gum next to the problem tooth. yesterday, i swished my mouth with peroxide and waited for the pus to come out..it didnt come out yet, so i went to bed. i woke up this morning and i see the abcess popped; so, i mustve swallowed the pus while sleep. youre not supposed to swallow because the pus is poison :um. now, i'm scared and don't know what i am to do....


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Keep swishing with peroxide at least once a day until it heals.

You'll be fine.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Keep swishing with peroxide at least once a day until it heals.
> 
> You'll be fine.


thank you


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Swallowing pus is harmless. The acid in your stomach will kill the bacteria.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Swallowing pus is harmless. The acid in your stomach will kill the bacteria.


whew lol

some say that the poison can get your heart or the bacteria can travel to your brain and kill you. yikes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

BeautifulRuin said:


> whew lol
> 
> some say that the poison can get your heart or the bacteria can travel to your brain and kill you. yikes


That's only if gets in your bloodstream, which can happen if you leave the infection untreated. It's rare though. Usually our immune system can prevent that. It can't get in your system through your stomach.


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

so...the abscess hasnt went down.


----------

